# Revolver Help



## ghostact2010 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am new to the wold of handguns and am looking for an affordable gun for home security. I have shot several pistols and revolvers and found that for the most part, I prefer a revolver to an automatic pistol. In my search for a revolver that I can afford (seeing as I'm a poor college student) I came across the .38 SPL Comanche II revolver. It's price is around $250 which I know I could afford, but I can't find anything on this brand. Does anyone know anything about this gun? Is it a good brand or just a cheap revolver that isn't worth the trouble?

Thanks
-Ghostact2010


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Save your money. Put it in a savings account at a bank, and add to it every time you get any income.
When you have $400.00 to $600.00, invest it in a slightly-used pistol of well-known make. Buy it at a reputable gun shop where the clerks know what they're talking about, and the owner will refund your money if the gun turns out to be a dud.
Pistols called things like "Commanche" and "Vindicator" and "Avenger" are almost always poorly made of pot-metal.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Save your money. Put it in a savings account at a bank, and add to it every time you get any income.
> When you have $400.00 to $600.00, invest it in a slightly-used pistol of well-known make. Buy it at a reputable gun shop where the clerks know what they're talking about, and the owner will refund your money if the gun turns out to be a dud.
> Pistols called things like "Commanche" and "Vindicator" and "Avenger" are almost always poorly made of pot-metal.


+1

Also, if you're a poor college student (I am as well...for another week and a half! WOOHOO), then I would recommend purchasing a 9mm of some sort. I know you mentioned that you prefer revolvers, but don't overlook the price of ammo. I don't know about in your area, but the 38spl ammo here is considerably more expensive than the 9mm ammo. If purchasing a 38spl will keep you from practicing as much, than I would suggest purchasing one that you can afford to practice more with (9mm). Just my .02 :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

You could find a new Rossi for roughly $250, and be a lot better off. Not top of the line, but much better.

This one is $268 at Bud's

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/386/products_id/80025


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

The Comanche most likely functions. They are rugged but I do not know how reliable they are. My advice is to search a little more and find a used Ruger in .38 special or .357 magnum. The price might be similar and the firearm you get would be worlds better than the Comanche.


----------



## biegel34 (May 19, 2008)

If you want to stay with a revolver stick with S&W or Ruger. You can find .38spl's from either manufacturer for $400+. When I'm in the market, I think about my purchases this way: a quality handgun from a good manufacturer will last, and give you piece of mind for many years. If your only planning on keeping the gun for a few years, the resale will be better.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Do the best of both worlds, a revolver with cheap ammo thats still actually a decent defence round. Save a few more dollars and buy a Ruger SP101 or a Taurus 605 in 9mm.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Those Comanche pistols are not much to talk about. as many of these earlier posts say save your money and bet a revolver that you know will be reliable for a good long time. A tool that you are going to expect to protect you is the wrong time to try and be.....frugal. There are some less expensive wheel guns out there that are of a reasonable quality.

Rossi, Ruger, to name a couple. My Dad always told me when looking for a tool for protection ans yourself just one question. "What's your life worth?"


----------

